# Have land need help



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

My wife and I just bought 80 acres near Minot that we will be building a home on this summer. It is located just off the Souris Valley and is mostly coulees and trees with a few acres that are tillable.

Heres where I need help, I need to plant some trees along the property that borders the highway. We are looking for a variety that grows fast and will be beneficial to the animals that call it home. I'm thinking of planting multiple rows, a fast growing variety for protection, russian olives? and another row or two that will look great down the road. Maybe a row or two of pines? What do you guys recommend? I need to get them in the ground this spring, as this fall will be filled with construction and my time will be limited. 
Also, I will also be planting a food plot for some whitetail hunting.  Any suggestions here?
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats on the purchase...if it were me I would goto the Forrestry Service in Towner and ask those folks. They will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You want something benifical to wildlife...use plants with fruit...

Plums,Chokecherries,Juneberries,Buffaloberries,Russion Olives etc.

Then pines for wind protection.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2004)

How would blackberries, raspberries and choke cherry trees do out there? I know a farmer who planted douglas fir on the very outside of his property, then all the above mentioned on the inside edge, leaving the middle for fields. Birds seemed to flock to it like crazy, but that's in WI.


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

black berry would work well they have massive runners that can go to about 25 feet easy and the will give off young plants each year or take a stalk in the spring that has about six or seven good buds then bend the runner over and cover about 4 of the buds with soil leave it like this for about 3 weeks then clip the runner off the mother plant and there you go these an other plant. :sniper:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Carigana trees make some nice hedges for wind breaks. Some apple trees also.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Russian Olives worked well for my father on his farm in Missouri. He planted about 300 of them.

More importantly have you figured out how to turn most of it into wetlands for a waterfowl hunting paradise? :wink:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

dblkluk,

Check with the soil conservation service there in Minot. They can give you an idea of what will work best. They also have programs that will get you the trees really cheap.

huntin1


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Check with "Gurney's" or one of the other seed catalogs. They have wind break trees and bushes for sale for low price in larger quantiites. Wild Plum grow great in ND. Russian Olive grow great here also. And evergreens will get the upland in the Winter.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

dblkluk, hunt1 is right go with soil conservation.That is the way to go. They plant them nice and straight for easy tilling. They have a wide varity of tree's to choose from. The only thing is that it maybe to late to order tree's for this year's planting. It's worth checking into. I planted near 2400 feet 4 years ago and I thinking it was something in the $400 dollar range. Magnum


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

You have a alot of sharptails out in that country - they sure like those rose hips that grow in just about every rock pile out there & those lone bushes you see here & there on the prairie - on hot sunny days they attract a few birds also

Other than that deer but they are usually chased away by most for the damage they can cause


----------



## minot (Mar 31, 2004)

The county can help with trees, and a lot cheaper than Gurneys or the others. They usually charge $16 per hundred feet. Food plots will depend on what equipment you have to plant. If you would like send me an Email and I can help you out a lot I live west of Minot and have done what you are doing. shot me an Email @ [email protected] or give me a call in the evenings at 725-4358 ask for Keith


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

dblkluk
There are some good programs out their for cost-sharing tree plantings. Many of the programs require that you own the land for 1 year before being eligible for this cost-share and like some of the other guys said it might be too late to get it done this year as far as tree orders and cost-share paperwork go.

Has the land recently been farmed/tillable or is it pasture land? The programs you have to choose from depend on the type of land it is.

For the Whitetail food plots I like to plant a mix of annual & perennial plots and can get you a good deal on this seed if your interested. Shoot me an e-mail if you want more information: [email protected]


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks guys, I have gotten lots of great ideas. I will be getting in touch with the extension service here in Minot for more info, as well as the folks at the Towner nursery.

tmorrie, the land is mostly pasture, but there is about 30 acres that have are tillable, most recently put into corn. We plan on continuing to rent most of that to a local farmer. Although, I would like to break some of it away for a food plot or two. Eventually, I would like to put all the tillable acres into more habitat and food plots.

Originally we were looking for a few acres to have our horses and build a home. This property came available and now we are focused on having our own piece of wildlife heaven. Its really a dream come true!
Thanks again you've been lots of help! 
Oh yeah, I'll be looking for experienced planters too!


----------

